# Natural Green Colouring?



## lovefish (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I am making a peppermint and Eucalyptus fragrance soap and would like to give it a green colouring. Apart from sea kelp which I understand can be used, does anyone know of any other natural colours? I would like to create a minty colour (I hear that dried mint goes brown over time so would like to avoid using mint!).

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## krissy (Feb 27, 2012)

chlorella powder has stayed green for me, also green clays have stayed.
you might try a small amount of french green clay.


----------



## krissy (Feb 27, 2012)

ooops, i just realized you were asking about M&P.    i dunno if green clay works with MP...
sorry


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2012)

Chlorella & liquid chlorophyl will turn brown in mp.  Sea kelp also will turn brown after a few months.  

Clays usually keep their color in mp soap, but sometimes the fragrance you put in can make it change color.  So make sure you just test a small bit of scented soap at a time.


----------



## Twisted Wick (Feb 27, 2012)

Could spiralina powder be used?


----------



## AriaGirl77 (Mar 13, 2012)

You can buy chlorophyll in powder form at health food stores.  You'll find it in the section where they sell vitamins and herbs.  It comes in a capsule, but you can easily open them up and use what's inside.


----------



## Crombie (May 11, 2013)

*Green*

Parlsey Leaf Powder works great.  It can be purcahse from Amazon.


----------

